# Wanderratte oder Hausratte ????



## StefanRP (21. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Naturfreunde.

Seit neustem kommt eine Ratte zum Teich und trinkt dort.

Mich würde interessieren ob es sich hier um eine Haus- od. Wanderratte handelt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Patrick K (22. März 2014)

Nur eine tote Ratte ist eine gute Ratte 
Wenn mal mehr kommen weist du was ich meine ,Kot , Urin, Fressschaden ,Hygiene
Gruss ein geschädigter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2014)

Hi Stefan,

anhand der Färbung und des kräftigen Körperbaues ist das ne Wanderratte (Rattus norvegicus). Die dunkle, schlanke europäische Hausratte (Rattus rattus) sieht eher wie ne übergroße Maus aus und ist schon seit dem Mittelalter in Orten selten geworden. Sie wurde von den Wanderratten weitgehend aus den Siedlungsräumen verdrängt

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2014)

http://www.planet-wissen.de/natur_technik/tier_und_mensch/ratten/biologie_der_ratte.jsp

Nach dem Bild eine Wanderratte.

Die Farbratten sind auch Wanderratten. Wo man eine Ratte sieht da sind weiter. So kahl wie die von Hinten aussieht hat die Junge.

Wanderratten können sehr gut schwimmen und tauchen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (22. März 2014)

Ich bin zwar, Tierfreund, sehe das aber so wie Patrick.
Sieh zu das Du die Viecher los wirst, ein früherer Nachbar hat mal gemeint: Das eine Tier kann doch nicht so schlimm sein
Am Ende hatte er dann ne richtige Rattenplage!

Achso, Wanderratte würd ich auch sagen.


----------



## pema (22. März 2014)

es ist definitiv eine Wanderratte. Eine Hausratte (auch Dachratte gen.) ist kleiner, dunkler gefärbt und zieht beim Laufen ihren Schwanz nicht auf dem Boden hinter her, sondern trägt ihn etwas über dem Boden. Das kann man auch an den Spuren erkennen.
Zum Vergleich Fotos einer (meiner) Hausratte, die sich im letzten Jahr in unserem Garten aufhielt.
Diese Tiere stehen (man sollte es nicht glauben) auf der roten Liste und Schädlingsbekämpfer brauchen eine gesonderte Genehmigung, um gegen sie vorgehen zu dürfen.
In unser Haus ist sie - zum Glück - nicht eingezogen...und in Panik verfalle ich wegen ein, zwei, drei Ratten sowieso nicht

petra


----------



## pema (22. März 2014)

Hallo Stefan,
also eigentlich sollte die Antwort etwas anders aussehen. Tja...ich übe noch mit den neuen Forumsfunktionen. Die Fotos zeigen eine Hausratte und das 'Hallo Stefan' fehlt noch. Also denk es dir einfach dazu.
petra


----------



## StefanBO (23. März 2014)

Zur Frage: Leider keine Ahnung. Wenn sie "Remy" heißt und kochen kann, müsste es eine Wanderratte sein.

Ansonsten: So lange die in der Kanalisation oder sonstwo ihr Nest haben, hätte ich auch nichts gegen eine Ratte draußen im Garten. So lange sie kein Revierverhalten zeigen:



> Die Wanderratten am Teich im Stötteritzer Wäldchen töten, wohlmöglich aus Revierverhalten heraus, viele Erdkröten und stapeln sie rund um ihre Eingänge. Heute waren es etwa 60 Stück. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die __ Kröten die Gänge als Tagesunterschlupf nutzen und die Ratten in ihrem Bau sauber machen. Ich konnte eine Ratte beobachten, wie sie mit einer Kröte im Maul ankam. Sie scheinen die Tiere aber nicht zu fressen. Die Tiere sind alle mit einem Biss in den Körper getötet und frei von Fraßspuren.
> Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/amphibienschutz.leipzig








Hm, wie funktioniert denn die Facebook-Einbettung? Ist der entstandene Link hier (Funktion: Medien) jetzt ein Bug oder ein Feature?


----------



## Joachim (25. März 2014)

Was meinst du mit "Facebook einbetten" ? Ich steh grad aufm Schlauch... 

Wenn du (so wie es ausschaut) Code (HTML/PHP) mal eben so einbetten willst, dann wird das nicht gehen. Aber klär mich mal auf, was du nun einbetten wolltest, vielleicht find ich ja nen Weg das korrekt zu machen.


----------



## StefanBO (25. März 2014)

Über dem Feld, wo du solche Antworten wie diese hier eintippst, sind ein paar Icons. So ungefähr Mitte-rechts siehst du einen Filmstreifen mit Kettensymbol. "On Mouse over" siehst du den Namen dieser Funktion: "Medien". Wenn du da draufklickst, solltest du den Schlauch verlassen können; denn da bzw. unter "Hilfe => BBCodes" steht dann u.a.:


> Du kannst Medien folgender Seiten einfügen:
> 
> Facebook
> Vimeo
> ...


Auf Facebook kannst du dir für Fotos (Medien) einen Einbettungscode generieren lassen. Habe ich gemacht und in der Funktion "Medien" eingefügt, Ergebnis siehe oben. Alle anderen Versuche wurden von eurer Software gar nicht erst akzeptiert. Also: Wie geht das mit Facebook-Fotos?


----------



## Joachim (25. März 2014)

Ich glaub da liegt schon der Fehler - hier im Forum werden lediglich spezielle Facebook Links eingebunden, nicht aber der angebotene komplette Code. Wenn hier jeder einfach so Code einbringen könnte, kämen wir in Teufels Küche. 

Ich kann mich zu dem Thema die Tage mal schlau machen, muss aber auch sagen das ich die Funktion bisher weder gesucht noch benutzt hatte.


----------



## Ikulas (26. März 2014)

So eine Wanderratte habe ich auch hin und wieder bei uns im Garten. Ich bin auch nicht begeistert. Vor allem wegen der Hygiene. Denn um unser Kräuterbeet macht sie sicherlich keinen Bogen. Aber was soll ich machen ? Fallen haben nichts gebracht. Und Gift kommt mir keines in den Garten, da ich Hunde habe. Natürlich wird die Ratte durch Teich und Vogelfutter angelockt. Aber ich bin nunmal ein Vogelfreund und füttere Vögel auch, was von diesen gerne und intensiv angenommen wird, vor allem in der Brutzeit Verzichten möchte ich daher also nicht. Außerdem leben wir hier auf dem Land und hier wird Landwirtschaft betrieben und da sind Ratten nunmal normal. Von einer Rattenplage sind wir aber weit entfernt. Und ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so. Eine meiner Hündinnen hat bereits zwei gefangen und erledigt. Ich habe mich also inzwischen damit abgefunden, dass wir ab und an eine zu Gast haben. Auch das ist Natur.

LG Beate


----------



## Tabor12 (26. März 2014)

Hallo  ! Normalerweise heißt es wenn du eine Ratte siehst hast du mind. 50. Ich wohne neben einem Fluss - habe daher immer wieder WAnderratten - eine ist sogar meinen Teich durchschwommen dann hat sie der Hund abgebissen .... ich kann die gar nicht bekämpfen. Im Haus sind sie nicht -nur im hinteren Teil des Grundstückes seh ich ab und zu eine .... damit kann man leben, Rattenplage hab ich "sichtbar" keine 

LG


----------



## Ikulas (26. März 2014)

Also letztes Jahr kam immer die ein und die selbe. Die habe ich an ihrem rechten angeknabberten Ohr erkannt. Die hat dann meine Hündin erledigt. Klar, es wird nicht eine in unserer Umgebung sein. Aber jeder unserer Nachbarn hat schon Ratten bei sich im Garten gesichtet. Bei uns ist direkt daneben ein Acker. So what ? 
Wir überlegen uns ob wir einen speziellen Kasten für die Ansiedelung von Mauswiesel aufstellen. Er ist ein natürlicher Feind von Ratten und Wühlmäusen. Letztere haben wir kaum noch, weil die Ratten die Wühlmäusgänge nutzt und diese wohl vertrieben hat. Problem: Der MAuswiesel ist im wesentlichen tagaktiv und da werden sich meine Mädels auch freuen. Und er erst. Aber vielleicht ist es mal ein Versuch wert ?
LG Beate


----------



## Patrick K (26. März 2014)

Bei uns kammen die Ratten aus dem Kanal nach dem sie dort mit gift bekämpft wurden zwei hab ich erschossen danach wurde durch Kamera Überwachung festgestellt das das Haustür öffnen gereicht hat um die Ratten vorübergehent in die flucht zu schlagen danach half nur noch gift WARUM das ganze die 6ratten hatten in kürzester zeit alles  verschissen und mit kleinen Kindern im Haus gab nur nur Wahl die Ratten musste weg egal wie


----------



## Hagalaz (26. März 2014)

Ja Ratten sind auch in der Fischzucht ein großes Problem vorallem durch die Hygiene!
Aber die Vertreibungsmaßnahmen sind nicht besonders Tierschutzu freundlich.... da ist Gift noch sehr nett!


----------



## Patrick K (26. März 2014)

Sorry meine Kinder waren und sind mir wichtiger als die Ratten auch wenn das heißt das die Ratten über den Jordan gehn Gruss Patrick


----------



## Ikulas (27. März 2014)

Also von diesen Zuständen sind wir weit entfernt. Heute morgen war wieder die Ratte am Teich um zu trinken. Danach war sie wieder verschwunden. ich vermute, die hat ihr Nest wo anders und ist bei uns immer zum trinken und Nüsse klauen. Rattenkot o.ä. habe ich jedenfalls noch keinen gefunden.
Dafür habe ich gestern Fuchskot gefunden. Nun, solange er mir die Ratten vertreibt ;-). Ich mache mich da nicht mehr verrückt, solange es bei diesem Zustand bleibt.

LG Beate


----------



## pema (27. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ratten gibt es überall.
Nur oft sieht sie eben keiner
Und wenn sie gesehen werden, sind sie ein Tabu-Thema. Darüber redet keiner gerne. 'Ratten im eigenen Garten...nie'
Diese Erfahrung habe ich vor ein paar Jahren gemacht. In unserem Garten tummelte sich plötzlich eine Rattenfamilie. Meine Güte. Ich habe alle möglichen Ursachen versucht aus zu schalten und Fallen auf gestellt. Die direkt angrenzenden Nachbarn schienen kein Problem zu haben...auf jeden Fall sagten sie nichts und deshalb fühlte ich mich mit dem Problem ziemlich allein auf der Welt.
Ganze zwei Jahre später haben sich die Nachbarn dann mal verplappert: "...ach, das war doch das Jahr, in dem die ganzen Ratten überall rumgelaufen sind"...ach , habe ich nur gedacht, dann waren sie bei euch also auch.

Ratten leben mit und unter uns - und das schon seit Jahrtausenden. Daran werden wir nichts mehr ändern können.

petra


----------



## StefanRP (27. März 2014)

Ich habe nun ein Mittel gefunden die Ratte zu vertreiben.
Seit ich die Videokamera so eingestellt habe, dass ich ein Portrait von der Ratte erhalten könnte, seitdem zeigt sie sich nicht mehr. Auch finden sich keine Schleifspuren vom Schwanz im Sand.
Ich spreche von einer Woche.
In den Vermeintlichen Bau, ein Steinhaufen, habe ich die Eingänge mit Blätter abgedeckt.
Es hat sich bisher nichts getan.

Auch das Gerede Mancher, dass Katzen helfen würden, alleine vom Geruch die Ratten vertreiben. Also ich kann mit Bestimmtheit sagen, es leben hier in der Umgebung ca. 8 freilaufende Katzen, 4 davon sind mehrmals täglich am Teich anzutreffen, weil sie dort das Wassser dem Leitungswasser vorziehen.
Und Marder, ja davon gibts es hier mehr als Katzen. Letztes JAhr habe ich allein in einer Strasse 6 Stk. während der Dämmerung gezählt. Muß dazu sagen es war Paarungszeit.


----------



## Ikulas (28. März 2014)

Hallo Petra,

ganz genauso sehe ich das auch. Ich bin zwar nicht glücklich drüber, dass hin und wieder mal eine bei uns zu Gast ist (vielleicht auch mehr, die ich nicht sehe), aber so ist das nunmal. Wir haben auch Katzen hier in der Nachbarschaft und die Ratten stören sich daran nicht mal ansatzweise. 
Dass meine Nachbarn das gleiche Problem haben, weiß ich. Wir reden da offen drüber. Und mehr noch, bei einem sitzt sogar regelmäßig ein Fuchs und räumt die Tonne aus. Das ist nunmal so auf den Land. Wir nehmen den Tieren schließlich immer mehr Lebensräume weg, also muss man sich ein Stück weit mit ihnen arrangieren, Und da wo wir leben, leben eben nunmal auch Ratten. Ratten sind -wie wir ja wissen-außerordenlich intelligent und anpassungsfähig. 

LG Beate


----------

